# Indian Army building up for an offensive?



## Dazzler

Deployment of Pinaka in Kashmir suggests they are up to something...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260244561051422723

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

I think they are waiting for Pakistan to retaliate through proxies to avenge Turbat Attack. Than would try to engage militarily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

move A100 there simply and smoothly

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## bananarepublic

Does the recent meetings of PM and DG ISI have something to do with this.
We have been seeing numerous meetings between the civilian government and military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

Once india was humilated in 2019

They were always going to try and ensure that if the circumstances happened again they would not look like complete budu 

We need to be ready and ensure we reply appropriately with the correct weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

Internally Pakistan Army too much under pressure to start limited strike inside IOK and as soon this uprising inside Kashmir will be more intensified, its obvious Indian will takeout all there failure by firing on borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dil Pakistan

HAIDER said:


> Internally Pakistan Army too much under pressure to start limited strike inside IOK and soon this uprising inside Kashmir will be more intensified and its obvious Indian will takeout all there failure on firing on borders.



Pressure is building inside Pakistan and India - both.
However, the nature of the pressure is different and the outcomes of resultant armed conflict are also different.

In India the pressure is building due to economic, social, political turmoil and chaotic leadership action.
Modi's actions in Kashmir and CAA bill have brought India to a dead end - there is nowhere further to go - what next?
If no answer, then more turmoil and more chaos.

On the other hand, Pakistan can easily resist the pressure to enter into an open armed conflict with India.
Any atrocities committed by Indian army / para-military, Pakistan can deal with them in an "alternate" way.
Pakistan also has the backing of China to thwart any misadventure from India.
China wants stability in this region and will not allow India to wage a "Hot War" against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

Dil Pakistan said:


> Pressure is building inside Pakistan and India - both.
> However, the nature of the pressure is different and the outcomes of resultant armed conflict are also different.
> 
> In India the pressure is building due to economic, social, political turmoil and chaotic leadership action.
> Modi's actions in Kashmir and CAA bill have brought India to a dead end - there is nowhere further to go - what next?
> If no answer, then more turmoil and more chaos.
> 
> On the other hand, Pakistan can easily resist the pressure to enter into an open armed conflict with India.
> Any atrocities committed by Indian army / para-military, Pakistan can deal with them in an "alternate" way.
> Pakistan also has the backing of China to thwart any misadventure from India.
> China wants stability in this region and will not allow India to wage a "Hot War" against Pakistan.



And the bad news for India, the United States has no interest in any BS. They w.on't support India in any conflict with Pakistan now. It was also evident after Feb 27. The US pressurized Pakistan on the request of the Indian Govt + the environment to return Indian POV (Abhinandon) just for easing confrontation. US and world knew that India got slapped in the broad daylight, they're in a panic and in panic, they can open a front which may lead to the nuclear confrontation and then there will be no return. That was an obvious reason the way India has got humiliated in front of the world. The way entire western media sparked over the Kashmir and the way stands neutral after the 27 Feb was enough for India to understand where the western establishment stands.

The Indian government has completely failed in all aspects of delivery (power projection, maintain regional stability, leadership name a few) in front of the U.S. establishment. You can't ignore or support a****** for an indefinite time. You have to put a full-stop somewhere. So keep in mind that "No more" support from the states means no more from the UK as well. Any misadventure will literally fuckedup India from all sides. No one tolerates any BS in the region anymore. Once (if) India going to open any front against Pakistan, the US partially intervenes initially but later, okay guys you both are all your own. You can't pressurize Pakistan all the time. The rise of India has been over.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pakistansdefender

HAIDER said:


> Internally Pakistan Army too much under pressure to start limited strike inside IOK and soon this uprising inside Kashmir will be more intensified and its obvious Indian will takeout all there failure on firing on borders.


Yeah. There is silent but demand is increasing specially today when om of azad kashmir sadly for winning his elections was saying that pm and army cheif was not attacking India. While knowing perfectly well that you cannot start a fight in this situation of carona and other stuff. They would start it we would end it.
We must be wise. Never start a war. But if imposed never let them go alive.
The public though wants one thing. War.



Dil Pakistan said:


> Pressure is building inside Pakistan and India - both.
> However, the nature of the pressure is different and the outcomes of resultant armed conflict are also different.
> 
> In India the pressure is building due to economic, social, political turmoil and chaotic leadership action.
> Modi's actions in Kashmir and CAA bill have brought India to a dead end - there is nowhere further to go - what next?
> If no answer, then more turmoil and more chaos.
> 
> On the other hand, Pakistan can easily resist the pressure to enter into an open armed conflict with India.
> Any atrocities committed by Indian army / para-military, Pakistan can deal with them in an "alternate" way.
> Pakistan also has the backing of China to thwart any misadventure from India.
> China wants stability in this region and will not allow India to wage a "Hot War" against Pakistan.


If you can see the Chinese skirmishes and its helipoters flying on Pak China border near ladkh is a clear message for those who see. Sadly our media can't. They are more interested in conspiracy theory of who would be pm and what establishment want etc send to them on the what's app. If we agree their predictions then by now establishment have a change of heart every 3 months to remove the pm and then change it. Even carona was not able to stop the media and opposition.
The situation in kashmir is very grim according to BBC urdu. 
They are rebelling. Tied up after months.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

They are just afraid we will come in to snatch kashmir while they are weak.

They are not the only ones with MLRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Trango Towers

hussain0216 said:


> Once india was humilated in 2019
> 
> They were always going to try and ensure that if the circumstances happened again they would not look like complete budu
> 
> We need to be ready and ensure we reply appropriately with the correct weapons


I think this time PAF will not hold back inshallah



HAIDER said:


> Internally Pakistan Army too much under pressure to start limited strike inside IOK and soon this uprising inside Kashmir will be more intensified and its obvious Indian will takeout all there failure on firing on borders.


Agreed but firing on the border will bring return fire...pakistan should target indian politician and especially RSS leader ship directly. Border skirmish begins they start dying. Their kids start dying their wives start dying. Then they will understand what war is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Trango Towers said:


> I think this time PAF will not hold back inshallah
> /QUOTE]


No pakistani in any branch of army would hold back this time and no pakistani outside armed forces will hold back we will inflict something so amazing on them that they will not recover from it for decades


----------



## Mentee

HAIDER said:


> Internally Pakistan Army too much under pressure to start limited strike inside IOK a



That's true, the Pakistani social media indicators clearly reflect the strikes must be conducted in iok as a revenge to the recent balchistan killings and the military is well aware of the public mood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Foxtrot Delta said:


> No pakistani in any branch of army would hold back this time and no pakistani outside armed forces will hold back we will inflict something so amazing on them that they will not recover from it for decades


Inshallah and victory is always with Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mentee

Foxtrot Delta said:


> No pakistani in any branch of army would hold back this time and no pakistani outside armed forces will hold back we will inflict something so amazing on them that they will not recover from it for decades



I think the tables have turned after the new wave of Indian sponsored terrorism in balochistan. There's an uproar amongst Pakistanis to avenge our martyrs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Imran Khan said:


> move A100 there simply and smoothly
> 
> 
> View attachment 631760



Usually mlrs is countered by attack helicopters or strike fighters.

Mlrs is effective against troop concentrations .


Mentee said:


> I think the tables have turned after the new wave of Indian sponsored terrorism in balochistan. There's an uproar amongst Pakistanis to avenge our martyrs



Its more of a bunch of things. They being opressive against Indian their own Muslim citizens and they killing our women and children on loc and them threatening GB and azad kashmir territory and everyone living in here.

They are arrogant and opressive people and well you know what happens to such people. I just pray we are the ones who taken them down with our hands and not the chinese. Chinese are more mighty than us but i hope we pakistaniz are the ones who kill more of them and do more damage to india than chinese do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

looks like the yindians are ready for another broken nose...I say let's not disappoint them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GumNaam

Dazzler said:


> Deployment of Pinaka in Kashmir suggests they are up to something...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260244561051422723


pretty stupid since its right in the range of our long range artillery...


----------



## HAIDER

If Nepal can all out confront India on last week standoff. Why not we can do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Foxtrot Delta said:


> They are just afraid we will come in to snatch kashmir while they are weak.
> 
> They are not the only ones with MLRS.


Mountain war need strategy, light precision weapon and fitness. There is no role of heavy weapons. Check Yemen war, lot to learn from there strategy. Small teams with precision strike and leave the area and keep the enemy bleeding.



Mentee said:


> That's true, the Pakistani social media indicators clearly reflect the strikes must be conducted in iok as a revenge to the recent balchistan killings and the military is well aware of the public mood.


This time Indian official claimed and did strike inside Pakistan. This has to be doubled number scored from PA this time. We lost 6.



Foxtrot Delta said:


> Usually mlrs is countered by attack helicopters or strike fighters.
> 
> Mlrs is effective against troop concentrations .
> 
> 
> Its more of a bunch of things. They being opressive against Indian their own Muslim citizens and they killing our women and children on loc and them threatening GB and azad kashmir territory and everyone living in here.
> 
> They are arrogant and opressive people and well you know what happens to such people. I just pray we are the ones who taken them down with our hands and not the chinese. Chinese are more mighty than us but i hope we pakistaniz are the ones who kill more of them and do more damage to india than chinese do.
> 
> View attachment 631954


only fist fight and use of stone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Mentee said:


> That's true, the Pakistani social media indicators clearly reflect the strikes must be conducted in iok as a revenge to the recent balchistan killings and the military is well aware of the public mood.


I will be okay with a proxy attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Every year close to election indian establishment trying funny thing from years since in every election they blame Pakistan for being a father or daddy to the matta. 
we been ready since day one we will insha'Allah not only hurt you or punish you but we will tear you a part for a lesson. This unreal union tims is come to end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

This is also important news.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260214994882498560


----------



## Bossman

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> I think they are waiting for Pakistan to retaliate through proxies to avenge Turbat Attack. Than would try to engage militarily



What proxies?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Bossman said:


> What proxies?


Maybe those in IOK or Assam. Who knows...


----------



## SecularNationalist

A full time war with pakistan is not an option for India . They know what will be the consquences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

SecularNationalist said:


> A full time war with pakistan is not an option for India . They know what will be the consquences.



Only a sane mind qualifies to understand this thing but modi is a radical Hindutvadi with no family. He certainly would want to leave a legacy drenched in the blood of millions.


----------



## SecularNationalist

Mentee said:


> Only a sane mind qualifies to understand this thing but modi is a radical Hindutvadi with no family. He certainly would want to leave a legacy drenched in the blood of millions.


Yes modi is a like a mad dog infected with rabbies. At the end he will be killed and defeated but the problem is he will push this region into a war and destroy millions of lives. He is not fit to be a PM.


----------



## Archie

Dazzler said:


> Deployment of Pinaka in Kashmir suggests they are up to something...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260244561051422723



It's one regiment
That's 20 launchers
Which were sent as a replacement for the 120mm Grad units which are gradually being phased out from Pakistan borders and being donated to Myanmar 

If we had deployed all 10 regiments of Pinaka 
Then u might have a point 
Btw Pinaka is not even the best MBRL we have
That's the 300mm Smerch, which does duty in Ladakh and Arunachal


----------

